# just got the s3



## sprovo (Dec 29, 2011)

whats up everyone. i started with the DX to the nexus to the maxx, and now i just got an s3 i bought on ebay. im looking to sell the maxx but have a question. if i put the s3 on my phone number on the verizon website. the maxx ESN will be clean and ready for someone else to activate, but when i put the s3 esn on my line, does my insurance automatic transfer over, or is there something else i have to do. or is it different because i bought from a 3rd party? does all that make sense?

all that aside. as soon as i picked up the phone i felt like i shouldnt be aloud to hold it. its amazing. having it stock , the speed is so quick. but as always, rooting is a must, oh and unlocking the boot loader. been looking at roms to flash and havent picked one yet but ill end up trying all of them probably. are the JB roms daily drivers yet?

thanks for reading!


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Your insurance will automatically transfer. Yes, JB is daily driver worthy. Been on it for a month now.


----------



## sprovo (Dec 29, 2011)

thanks for the quick reply. im so pumped. any recommendations


----------



## DroidOnRoids (Sep 20, 2011)

sprovo said:


> thanks for the quick reply. im so pumped. any recommendations


Official CM10 M1 for AOSP and CleanROM for Touchwiz base.

Sent from my VZW Galaxy S III


----------



## xsLoWeDx (Apr 23, 2012)

Black bean

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

I'd say the various forms of AOKP (BMc's; Phantom's; xoomdev) tend to be the most stable with the most options (this is IMO of course)

CM10 is uberstable, probably more so than AOKP, but of course your missing out on the nice customization options.

Slim bean is also really good; as is black bean. Personally, on both I had a few more small niggles of issues than the AOKP builds, but not anything DD-breaking (like the nav-bar would disappear on a reboot with black bean for example - wooo just go toggle it off and on again lol)

I've been running Jelly for over a month now as well. One thing I would caution you is since your on the Verizon variant if you are jumping ship to AOSP be aware the RIL can still be kinda wonky, its not 100%. If you live in an LTE market or a very strong 3G market you will probably be fine. But if you live in an area that is fringe, if you're driving a lot (so its frequently handing off data to different towers) or just in an area that has lots of tower handoffs your going to suffer. While its improved greatly from when it started, you still get issues. So keep that in mind.

Oh, and backup your IMEI before you get to flashing off stock. Follow the link in my sig for the how-to.


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

brkshr said:


> Your insurance will automatically transfer. Yes, JB is daily driver worthy. Been on it for a month now.


So insurance is on the phone currently active on the line and not the phone you purchased it with? If I purchased insurance on my Galaxy Nexus but am now using an S3, the insurance I have is now on the S3?


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

nhat said:


> So insurance is on the phone currently active on the line and not the phone you purchased it with? If I purchased insurance on my Galaxy Nexus but am now using an S3, the insurance I have is now on the S3?


Yes sir. I buy phones every 4-6 months and have never had to mess with insurance on VZW. It always transferred over & I never had a problem making a claim.

If you want to be sure, check your bill. If you're still paying for it, your phone is covered.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sprovo (Dec 29, 2011)

Hey goose. About the imei. Thats something i did not do. If i go back to stock im assuming ill be able to back it up?

And brkshr before activating the phone on my line. Should i be stock first or does it not matter

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

sprovo said:


> And brkshr before activating the phone on my line. Should i be stock first or does it not matter
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Doesn't matter.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

brkshr said:


> Yes sir. I buy phones every 4-6 months and have never had to mess with insurance on VZW. It always transferred over & I never had a problem making a claim.
> 
> If you want to be sure, check your bill. If you're still paying for it, your phone is covered.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


Awesome, thanks for the info!


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

nhat said:


> Awesome, thanks for the info!


No problemo!


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

sprovo said:


> Yes sir. I buy phones every 4-6 months and have never had to mess with insurance on VZW. It always transferred over & I never had a problem making a claim.
> 
> If you want to be sure, check your bill. If you're still paying for it, your phone is covered.


FYI, this is contrary to my understanding. When you buy insurance, I've always understood that the insurance was for the specific phone. It was also my understanding that you couldn't get insurance when purchasing a used device unless it was through one of the "no-questions-asked" promotions where you bring your phone to a store, they look it over, and if all is good they allow you to add insurance.

Now I could be very wrong but my understanding is that you can't get VZW insurance on a used phone except for the special promo. I wonder if there's just a loophole if they don't take insurance off, they track it by line (and not phone which doesn't make a whole lot of sense), and you activate a new phone on the line.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> FYI, this is contrary to my understanding. When you buy insurance, I've always understood that the insurance was for the specific phone. It was also my understanding that you couldn't get insurance when purchasing a used device unless it was through one of the "no-questions-asked" promotions where you bring your phone to a store, they look it over, and if all is good they allow you to add insurance.
> 
> Now I could be very wrong but my understanding is that you can't get VZW insurance on a used phone except for the special promo. I wonder if there's just a loophole if they don't take insurance off, they track it by line (and not phone which doesn't make a whole lot of sense), and you activate a new phone on the line.


If you're paying for asurion insurance on a line, whatever phone is on that line is covered.

I've transferred phones new & used to my line & I've never had a problem making a claim. I always transfer them myself, online. Maybe if you call in, a rep will catch it, IDK. I was a Verizon customer for 12 years (before they were VZW) & I think asurion has only been there for about 8 or 9 years.

If we're talking a third-party insurance, like ensquared or square trade, then those are definately device specific.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

brkshr said:


> If you're paying for asurion insurance on a line, whatever phone is on that line is covered.
> 
> I've transferred phones new & used to my line & I've never had a problem making a claim. I always transfer them myself, online. Maybe if you call in, a rep will catch it, IDK. I was a Verizon customer for 12 years (before they were VZW) & I think asurion has only been there for about 8 or 9 years.
> 
> If we're talking a third-party insurance, like ensquared or square trade, then those are definately device specific.


I'm talkin Asurion. But I've never actually had a claim, so my experience is limited. Just going by what I was very clearly told numerous times.

So what keeps you from going out and buying a phone for cheap with a busted screen? (not that anybody should do this, that's wrong)

Sent from my phone. Prepare for atrocious Swype typos.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> So what keeps you from going out and buying a phone for cheap with a busted screen? (not that anybody should do this, that's wrong)
> 
> Sent from my phone. Prepare for atrocious Swype typos.


Good question! I don't know the answer to that. Just giving my experience with VZW.


----------

